# PR Express Entry vs FSW



## hollylouise (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

I am in a bit of a dilemma. I have now collected all my information to apply for my PR. 

I have a positive LMIA (formally known as LMO) and a job offer (who I currently work for) and all the paperwork I need to apply for the PR.

My question is this. Should I apply now for the FSW? My issue is on the cic website, processing time is 25 months from the Ottawa office (which is where I would have to apply through), that's SUCH a long time. (see CIC website)

Should I wait for the express entry in January? I know that you file an expression of interest in January and then how long to wait for the invitation to apply? I should rank quite highly because I have a job offer.

Help


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

If you have a +ve LMO you only have 6 months to use it to get the TWP. I'd come over get the TWP at port of entry and start the FSW application in Canada.

By my reckoning your LMO will expire by february next year and there is no way you will have FSW processed in time.


----------

